

Mark Zuckerberg: “A Facebook Phone Just Doesn’t Make Any Sense” - spacestronaut
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/11/mark-zuckerberg-a-facebook-phone-just-doesnt-make-any-sense/

======
samstave
Of course a FB phone makes no sense. This is the most invasive company to
yuour personal privacy where the data can be used in any way which is uterly
out of your control.

He even said it: "we want to build the most deeply integrated system into the
devices our users use everyday"

That statement right there solidified (not that I needed it) every single
reason as to why I will never have an account on FB.

Don't get me wrong, it is an amazing platform and company, I just personally
refuse to have any of my life/data in their system.

